# Einfach mal angenommen...



## Andal (17. Januar 2010)

Vorab. Dieses Thema wendet sich ausschließlich an die Friedfischangler. Spinnfischer dürfen sich die Bits gerne sparen! 

Nehmen wir einmal an, was zwar niemals passieren wird, dass wir fortan nur noch mit einer einzigen Rute und Rolle fischen gehen dürften.

Welche Rute mit welcher Rolle wäre euere Wahl und warum?


Ich tue mich mit der Antwort nicht schwer.

Es wäre eine Hohlglasrute im Stil einer Hardy Carp Mk II. 10 ft. lang und mit einer Testkurve/Wurfgewicht von 1.50  lbs., b.z.w. 40-45 gr. Ausgestattet mit Hardchromeringen, alternativ mit soliden Hardalloyringen.

Begründung: Damit sind alle gängigen Friedfische gut befischbar. Sowohl das ganz normale Rotauge, als auch der dicke Karpfen. (Anmerkung: Richard Walkers “Clarissa” aus dem Redmire Pool wog 44 lbs. und seine Rute hatte etwas über 1.00 lbs. Testkurve) Mit 10 ft., also rund 305 cm ist sie weder zu lang für kleine Flüsse, noch wirklich zu kurz für große Gewässer. Hohlglas macht sie robust, haltbar und sensibel genug für feine Angeltechniken. Ebenso die Ringe. Für Mono mehr als ausreichend, aber für mindestens ein Anglerleben gemacht. Zum Glück besitze ich mehrere solcher Ruten in verschiedenen Ausführungen! 

Bei der Rolle bin ich mir selber noch nicht ganz im Klaren. Aber zur Zeit fische ich bevorzugt die Browning Carboxy Classic in der 40er Größe. Eine wahrlich perfekte Stationärrolle für Friedfische zu einem annehmbaren Preis. Aber sie wird alsbald ersetzt sein. Ein bisschen Hartgeld fehlt noch in meiner Angelsparsau, dann kommt eine Young’s Ray Walton Rolling Pin ins Haus. Ihre Vorteile sind unschlagbar. An dieser Wenderolle ist kaum was dran, außer der Spule und dem Wendefuß, der ganz normale Würfe ermöglicht. Und wo nix is’, kann auch nix kaputt gehen! Wieder ein Artikel für die Ewigkeit.

Und wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Borg (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich würde in den wärmeren Monaten, wie jetzt auch, mit meiner Pole oder je nach Lust und Laune mit der Telestippe ans Wasser gehen. Im Speziellen ist das meine MILO Spider Glamour in 13m (wahlweise die gleiche Rute in 11m) oder meine Browning Beryllium Tele in 8m (alternativ in 6m). Die verkraften vom kleinen Rotauge bis zum grösseren Karpfen alles und haben einfach ein geniales Handling.

In den kälteren Monaten würde ich dann auf meine Browning Champions Choice Float Match (4,20m/WG 25 Gr.), bestückt mit einer Browning Carboxy Super Match (Grösse 040) wechseln. Für mich persönlich ist das eine der besten Match-Kombis. Auch damit kann ich eigentlich alles beangeln, was in unseren Vereinsgewässern so rumschwimmt. Habe aber natürlich eine grössere Reichweite, die in den kalten Monaten ja oftmals benötigt wird.

Mmh, eigentlich gehe ich immer nur mit einer Rute ans Wasser |kopfkrat.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## snorreausflake (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich würd aufjedenfall ne Feeder einpacken,in meinem Fall ne DAM Quick Stick Feeder Wg -150gr, damit kann man von A wie Aal bis Z wie Zander eigentlich alles beangeln
Als Rolle würd ich meine Tica Abyss TF ranschrauben mit ner guten 30er Mono|wavey:


----------



## schomi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich würde meinen einzigen Winkle-Picker von der Fa. Trabucco mitnehmen.
Es ist ein älteres Modell namens Pulsar mit 2 Spitzen. Länge 2,85m.
Der würde mir für meine zu befischenden Gewässer, keine Weiher und Fließgewässer reichen.
Die Rolle ist eine Match-Polle von Mitchel 400 X. Die hat eine gute Bremse und mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## angler4711 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Moin!


Also ich würde meine Matchrute nehmen, da sie doch eigendlich vielseitig
einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Tricast (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich würde eine Barbelrute in 10 ft, ca, 1,5 lb und 20 Schnur mitnehmen. Bei der Rolle bin ich mir nicht sicher, würde aber eine Stationärrolle wählen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Angel-Flo (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Als Rute würde ich die Shimano Beast Master AX Feeder mit einer Länge von 3,66m und einem WG von 150gr. Einfach nur top. 

Als Rolle eine Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder CS40 mit 130m/0,35mm Schnurfassung, natürlich eine Freilaufrolle.

Schnur währe eine Berkley Trilene XL in 0,26mm.

so das währs. #6


----------



## grazy04 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

ne DAM Spezi Composite Feeder mit ner SPRO Aggressive LCS Pro 740. Mit der Rute erkennt man auch leichteste Biss an der Spitze, hat aber auch für Zander und Hecht genug Reserve. Die Rolle halt weil se zuverlässig ist und nicht zu schwer.

Das wäre meine Combo mit den Zeug was ich hier hab. Wenn ich freie Wahl hätte.... hmmmm schwer


----------



## Mefotom (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Bruce&Walker MM12 mit 44er Cardinal.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Molke-Drink (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

schließ mich ANgler4711 an,Matchrute ist auf grund wie drüber einsetzbar...


----------



## pfuitoifel (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Hallo,
jetzt mag der ein oder andere von euch sicher schmunzeln,aber ich würde meine DAM-Telerute,4,20m,WG 20-60g mitnehmen.Und daran würde ich meine kleine,alte,schäbige und klapprige SILSTAR-Rolle montieren,mit ner 0,20er Mono.Selbst wenn da die Bremse ganz zugedreht ist reißt die Schnur nicht und ich kann so ziemlich jeden Schwimmer montieren.Mit dieser Kombi kann ich sehr weit auswerfen,kann mit Schwimmer jede Tiefe befischen und auch mal nen Futterkorb montieren.
Diese Rute war meine erste,ich bekam sie von einem Angler für den Anfang geschenkt.Die Rolle ersteigerte ich mit einigem Zubehör gebraucht bei Ebay für 4,-Euro.Und ich hab schon gut damit gefangen und fische sehr gerne damit.


----------



## Case (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Meine Rute wäre eine Teleskop mit 3,6 bis 3,9 Meter Länge
und einem Wurfgewicht zwischen 20 und 40 Gramm.
Als Material würde ich Kevlarverstärktes Carbon bevorzugen.

Begründung:
Die Rutenlänge ist für die von mir beangelten Gewässer ideal.
Das Wurfgewicht, bzw. stabilität der Rute reicht für alles, was
ich im Normalfall fange aus. Die Rute ist vom stippen auf Stichlinge
bis zum Grundangeln auf Barben geeignet. In das Material habe ich 
erfahrungsgemäß Vertrauen.

Rolle wäre eine Twin-Power 2500 XTRA. Durch die wirklich gute
Kampfbremse ist sie auch als Baitrunner einsetzbar, durch das
leichte Gewicht zum Wanderfischen geeignet. Ansonsten werde
ich mit dieser Rolle mit jedem zu erwartenden Fisch fertig.
Als Hauptschnur müsste ich Gewässerbedingt zu einer 0,28er
mono greifen. Das wäre wohl eine Stroft GTM.

Case


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich würde meine 3,30 m lange Master Edition Carp Float (WG 10 - 60gr.) nehmen.

Daran eine Blue Arc 7300 mit 0,26er Hauptschnur und gut.

Damit lässt sich ausser Waller so ziemlich jeder Fisch im Süsswasser bändigen.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

@ pfuitoifel

Schönes tätowiertes Osterei auf`m Bild.#6




|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## pfuitoifel (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @ pfuitoifel
> 
> Schönes tätowiertes Osterei auf`m Bild.#6
> 
> ...



|wavey:Gelle!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Knispel (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Rute : Artisan Perfection, 12 ft, 1 lbs von Paul Cook ( gesplisst )
Rolle : Centre Pin, Allcocks Match Arial

Eine Traum - Combo


----------



## Gruni1965 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,

für mich ist es meine Stipprute "Garbolino Gmax 1000".

Unübertroffen in der Kombination Steifigkeit und Gewicht.

Guido


----------



## Dunraven (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich müsste mich damit erstmal länger beschäftigen und probieren. Gute Chancen hätte eine leichte Feederrute so bis 50 oder 60g WG in einer Länge um 3,30m. Lieber hätte ich sie noch länger, aber bei uns ist 3m bzw. 3,30m für die Gewässer normal besser als längere, da sie nicht so breit sind. Aber wie gesagt das müsste ich dann ausprobieren und es könnte sein das ich einen Kompromiss eingehen müsste. Die größere Länge wäre eben wichtig wenn es darum ginge sie als Posenrute zu nutzen, denn da sind 3,90m-4,20m halt besser als 3,30m. 

Eine Feederrute eben deshalb weil sie sehr sehr vielseitig einsetzbar ist, sei es auf Grund oder als Posenrute. Eine Matchrute ist für mich da nicht flexibel genug was den Bereich feedern angeht, während die Feederrute die Posen schon auf die benötigten 15-25m zum anderen Ufer bringen würde. 

Also Rolle eine schöne 3000 oder 4000 würde ich sagen. Evt. eine Stradic, halt irgendwas gutes mit guter Bremse. Da ich im Moment für jeden Bereich eine eigene Rute habe müsste ich auch da ein wenig schauen, zumal weil bei der Beschränkung auf nur eine einzige Rute ja auf einmal ein Preissegment interessant werden würde, das ich sonst meide, das der Hightech Ruten. Denn wenn man sich so beschränken muss, dann will man ja auch lange Spaß haben und nimmt wirklich das beste und nicht den Kompromiss aus Vernunft und Quallität den der Geldbeutel sonst verlangt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Meine Wahl fällt auf eine Browning Syntec ZX Feeder in 3,60m, mit 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht, weil man mit der Rute so ziemlich den ganzen Bereich der Süßwasserangelei abdecken kann.
Aufgrund der Ringanzahl u. deren Abstände kann man selbst leichte Posenmontagen raus befördern, aber auch mit Köfi angeln, ne Selbsthak- Boiliemontage, mit 85 Gramm Blei rausballern oder das machen wofür sie ist => feedern.
Als Rolle würde ich die Tica Abyss TF 5007 nehmen, weil sie schier unzerstörbar ist und die Schnurfassung locker für alles reicht. Die Kombi aus niedriger, kraftvoller  Übersetzung und dennoch hohem Schnureinzug ist beispiellos klasse.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Moin!

Hardy Richard Walker Avon 10", DAM Quick 330


tight lines
Tom


----------



## rheinjaeger (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die Kombi aus niedriger, kraftvoller Übersetzung und dennoch hohem Schnureinzug ist beispiellos klasse.


 
Für mich klingt das irgendwie nach "Quadratur des Kreises" oder "Marketinglyrik". Also entweder hat die Rolle hohen Schnureinzug ODER eine niedrige Übersetzung. Wie soll das beides gleichzeitig gehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das irgendwie nach "Quadratur des Kreises" oder "Marketinglyrik". Also entweder hat die Rolle hohen Schnureinzug ODER eine niedrige Übersetzung. Wie soll das beides gleichzeitig gehen?





Mit einem grösseren Spulendurchmesser lässt sich der Schnureinzug erhöhen ohne dass die Getriebeübersetzung erhöht werden muss.




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## rheinjaeger (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit einem grösseren Spulendurchmesser lässt sich der Schnureinzug erhöhen ohne dass die Getriebeübersetzung erhöht werden muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit grösserer Spule hast du aber auch wieder die Gesamtübersetzung erhöht. "Getriebe" ist in dem Fall auch das "Schnurgetriebe", nicht nur das Zahnradgetriebe.
Nebenbei würd mich ja auch mal interessieren ob die angegebene Übersetzung für eine leere oder eine volle Spule gilt. Weiss das Jemand?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Weder noch.|rolleyes

Die Übersetzung betieht sich auf Kurbelumdrehung zu Rotorumdrehung.

Von daher ist es unwichtig für die Übersetzung wieviel Schnur auf der Spule ist.
Allerdings wird der Schnureinzug bei voller Spule naturgemäss mehr sein als bei halbvoller.|bla:



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> Mit grösserer Spule hast du aber auch wieder die Gesamtübersetzung erhöht. "Getriebe" ist in dem Fall auch das "Schnurgetriebe", nicht nur das Zahnradgetriebe.
> Nebenbei würd mich ja auch mal interessieren ob die angegebene Übersetzung für eine leere oder eine volle Spule gilt. Weiss das Jemand?


 
Finde diese Diskussion überflüssig, weil es absolut hier nicht zum Thema gehört!!!!
Und wenn einer einen Ästchen und ner Schnur fischt, ist das doch piepegal.....Kritik gehört in anderen Thread...hier soll jeder seine Wunschrute in Kombination mit seiner Rolle treffen.....
ich finde jede getroffene Wahl hier klasse!!!


----------



## rheinjaeger (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weder noch.|rolleyes
> 
> Die Übersetzung betieht sich auf Kurbelumdrehung zu Rotorumdrehung.
> 
> ...


 
OK, wenn sich das nur auf die Rotorachse bezieht stimmt das.
Allerdings ist es dann widersprüchlich von "niedriger, KRAFTVOLLER Übersetzung und dennoch hohem Schnureinzug " zu sprechen. Das suggeriert dass man Kraft und hohen Schnureinzug gleichzeitig haben kann. Das würde die Physik auf den Kopf stellen. Bei einer grossen Spule bekommt man den hohen Schnureinzug, die Kraft ist dann aber weg.


----------



## David23 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ach so meine Zusammenstellung....
bei mir ist es anders: Ich weiß auf jeden Fall welche Rolle, aber bei der Rute bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig.....
Rolle: ganz klar meine geliebte DAIWA US 80 Kapselrolle aus Japan!!! Super Rolle hat mich nie im Stich gelassen....
Schnur: 0,18 oder 0,20 Maxima
Rute: vermutlich meine Englische Roach Rod aus England, über 50 Jahre alt aber kein bißchen müde....schon schwer aber robust  

mit diese Kombination lässt sich wunderbar am Fluß auf Döbel und Barben fischen, Touch Ledgering gepaart mit einem kleinen Birnenblei oder einem Kugelblei und das obligatorische Käsestückchen....
und am See, gepaart mit einem Crystal Straight Waggler von Middy super für Rotaugen, Brassen, Schleie, dem vom Verein veranstalteten Forellenfischen und dem einem oder anderen Satzkarpfen.....wobei bei der Rute jeder 4-Pfund Karpfen oder 2-Pfund Barbe sich wie ein 35 Pfund Karpfen anfühlt....


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*



rheinjaeger schrieb:


> OK, wenn sich das nur auf die Rotorachse bezieht stimmt das.
> Allerdings ist es dann widersprüchlich von "niedriger, KRAFTVOLLER Übersetzung und dennoch hohem Schnureinzug " zu sprechen. Das suggeriert dass man Kraft und hohen Schnureinzug gleichzeitig haben kann. Das würde die Physik auf den Kopf stellen. Bei einer grossen Spule bekommt man den hohen Schnureinzug, die Kraft ist dann aber weg.




Das ist natürlich gefühlt.

Es kurbelt sich mit niedriger Übersetzung eben leichter.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*



Andal schrieb:


> Vorab. Dieses Thema wendet sich ausschließlich an die Friedfischangler. Spinnfischer dürfen sich die Bits gerne sparen!
> 
> Nehmen wir einmal an, was zwar niemals passieren wird, dass wir fortan nur noch mit einer einzigen Rute und Rolle fischen gehen dürften.
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal, wo bekommt man den noch eigentlich die gute alte MK IV irgendwie her????? Oder wird mich das ein Vermögen kosten?????|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Bei Ebay findet man sie immer wieder mal. Die Preise liegen so zwischen 140,- und 190,- Oiro... je nach Zustand. Es gibt aber nahezu identische Ruten auch von Marco Modern Arms, Bruce & Walker, Weippert Stuttgart, Aiken, oder eben Einzelstücke aus Hardyblanks. oder Glasblanks von Sportex. Im Preis tun sie sich nicht viel.

Eine Neurute, die dem sehr nahe kommt, ist auch die Whychwood Rogue, aber halt in 12' mit 1.50 lbs.. Die liegt knapp unter 80,- €.


----------



## David23 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Vielen Dank für deinen nützlichen Tipps. Jetzt ist im Ebay UK wieder eine Hardy Richard Walker Avon zu haben....schon mitgeboten??? Oder hast du schon eine?


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich habe eine im Original und ein von Weippert, Stuttgart, aus genau diesem Blank. Ich mache dir den Deal nicht madig!#6


----------



## David23 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Danke  ich muß leider noch warten, bis mein Budget so eine Investiton zuläßt, vor allem bei der Hardy Richard Walker 10 ft Carp Rod ...das wäre eine Rute nach meinem Geschmack...
Hast du auch eine? Was kannst du mir über die sagen? Wenn ich diese zum angeln nehmen, würde doch herrvoragend zum Stalking passen, oder?


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich bae so eine als Eigenaufbau aus dem Originalblank, auch vom Weippert.

Das ist so eine Rute, die einem fürs Leben und jeden Friedfisch reicht.#h


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einfach mal angenommen...*

Ich bin da richtig hin und her gerissen.

Die Rute, die wohl universal einzusetzten ist, wäre meine Peter Drennan Medium Feeder in 12" Länge.
Sehr schön ist auch die 10" Bruce & Walker Carp CT. 
Klassisch wäre die Hardy Avon in 10" Länge, ausgestattet wie die Rute von Andal.

Als Rolle kommt nur eine Krack 400, auch Contact 400, in Frage. Eine Kapselrolle der Sonderklasse. Sehr sehr gute Bremse, und eine so einfache Mechanik, die kann nicht kaput gehen. 
Falls die doch mal ausfallen sollte, habe ich alle Ersatzteile min. 2 x vorrätig.


----------

